# I'm on 2ww but sick of symptom spotting. Anyone have any questions or comments.



## bella2 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi everyone
I'm on 2ww from RVH and this is my 7th and last ICSI cycke. I'm
Currently 7DP3DT and need my mind talking off all the symptom spotting. 

Any questions or comments about any part of my treatment that anyone wud like to know??

Bella


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Didn't want to read and run   


Good luck, everything crossed that you get a BFP.


----------

